# Please Help! Miranda Kerr & Hayden Panettiere Hairstyle and Hairspray Rec. Prom near!



## snugglebunny (Apr 21, 2008)

I have 2-3 questions that I really hope yall can answer >_< 

My Prom is coming up in two weeks and I really need to get a good hairspray and try to get that Hayden Panettiere red carpet hair.

For reference: My hair is extremely straight, doesn't like to stay curled, VERY layered varying from my chin length to around my boobs.

So here are the 3 questions
(edited out miranda kerr's hair because the link ended up changed by the original photo-uploader)
*

Hayden Panettiere also has her take on it too that I like as well:
HaydenImages.Com | 2008

http://www.haydenimages.com/gallery/...lbum=296&pos=9

I have searched everywhere trying to figure out how to get that type of hair.

You know, natural looking waves. I searched here on Specktra for How-To's and for some reason, I NEVER EVER get the results! I don't understand what I am doing wrong. I tried to curl my hair in "different directions". I have tried curling 1 inch sections at a time. I have tried curling 2 inch sections at a time. I've done my hair from bottom to top, and have tried top to bottom. I have tried pinning my hair up like in those backstage fashion shows. I have tried one inch barrel curling iron and have tried a 1.5 inch barrel as well. I cannot figure out for the life of me how to do this! It's driving me crazyyyy!!!! Yes I have clicked onto "wavy hair tutorials" on youtube and here on specktra and on personal blogspots, but so far my hair is still flat as the wall and whenever I curl my hair, it looks MESSY and definitely not romantic.

I also have tried rollers. What am I doing wrong!?!?
__________________________________________________  _

2) Hairspray Recommendation PLEASE

I have really straight Asian hair that just does NOT want to stay curled EVER. Curls go flat after an hour--and that's WITH hairspray on, whether I apply the hairspray lightly OR heavily.

Having that said, if anybody knows of an AFFORDABLE less than $10 hairspray that is good enough to withstand Texas extreme humidity and heat, I will forever love you. 

I have tried:

1) Pantene Pro-V Flexible hold
2) Tresseme Curl Mousse
3) Big Sexy Hair Volumizing Hairspray

Now the BSH hairspray is pretty good, but it wasn't as good as I thought for the money. I still get sorta "sticky" hair from it sadly, and it doesn't feel natural on my hair.

I have searched on makeupalley on reviews and so far I have Dove's Flexible Hold Aerosole Hairspray in mind (the maximum hold) since it got good reviews, but problem is, is that most people's hair stays curled pretty easily--but not mine =/

I have Prom coming up and I did a test run with BSH at my house. I curled my hair and everything and my hair didn't last up to an hour of how I originally had my hair curled, and that's me just sitting in the house--not walking around outside or dancing--so I dunno how the hairspray will hold up during the rest of the night =/

So in a nutshell, I need a hairspray rec that:

1) Does not make the hair feel crunchy, stiff, hard, helmet like
2) Does not make the hair feel sticky
3) Allows the hair to flow naturally
4) Preferably Aerosole-type spray because it's easier to handle for me. BUT honestly, I really do not care as long as the hairspray does its job. I will sacrifice convenience if the hairspray is really good.
5) costs less than $10
6) Will hold hair curled all day***

I want to get Kerastese because I know their hairline is top of the line, but my student budget can't afford that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




__________________________________________________  ______

3) How to Achieve the Hayden Panettiere Curled Hair for Prom

HaydenImages.Com | 2008

I know these links look the same but they actually lead to a specific image, just in case yall were wondering.

HaydenImages.Com | 2008

Except, not THAT curled. Sort of a mix between this look and the looks from question #1. I would like to wear my hair like that where it's half up half down with my bangs in the front.

Like, I would like that half up half down look, but I would like the curls to look more like this:

HaydenImages.Com | 2008

I really hate the stereotypical prom hair where all curls are extremely structured and hairsprayed to the max. I REALLY do not want that. I really would like to get the hair that flows naturally and the curls fall into place naturally. 

What I am hoping to get responded is:

1) How do you section off your hair for this look?
2) Curl at an angle or curl "horizontally" and later style with your comb and hands?
3) hairspray hair BEFORE curling hair or AFTER you curled your hair? Should I even use hairspray or is another particular product better for hold? Are gels better? waxes?
4) any other feedback is very much appreciated

Sorry to bother yall but I am going crazy. After experimenting so many times, watching SO many how-to vids, looking at magazines, I'm just....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. And going to the salon to get my hair done costs to much for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't waste my parent's money so I'll go do my hair myself. Plus, I really would like to actually learn how to do this hairstyle for future usage, you know? 

Thank yall so much and I really hope somebody can respond, hopefully with pictures or links somewhere because I am a visual learner. 

Videos I have watched already are from Stephie06(i think) here on specktra, I saw some  vids on youtube from the sn ExpertVillage, I have also watched vids from d0rksta on youtube on her take for wavy hair, I've watched PurseBuzz's many hair tuts, I've tried to research tons of backstage beauty from fashion shows...I've done a lot of research so I tried all I could before bothering specktra members here..so hopefully yall understand.*


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 25, 2008)

I find I can get that look by using GHD irons.
As for hairspray I love John Frieda Moisture Barrier, it sets your hairstyle but it doesn't feel hard or drying.


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Apr 25, 2008)

i use my toni & guy 38mm Digital Tourmaline Tongs (Argos - www.argos.co.uk) to come out with this look, i hate really tight ringlet curls aswell i like the natural wave, and i dont even put hairspray in but the curls would probly last longer if you did. If you don't want tight curls and just want loose curls/waves you need to use a big barrel curler, the smaller ones will do tighter curls. I just start at the front of my hair on a small section about 3cm wide holding the curlers horizontaly. I noticed that with these curlers you have to hold them on the hair for quite a while to get that result but if you used hairspray im sure it would be fine, i just hate the feel of hairspray on my hair. When i do use hairspray i use V05 firm hold and then once its gone hard i brush it out and the style stays. I think hairspray is better for your hair when curling it compared to gels and waxes because they are a lot stickier and take longer to dry. In my experience i have always put the hairspray on the section before i curled it but then you do get the hisss when the hair hits the curler lol. Everyone i know has always put the hairspray on before because it does help to get a more definate curl and hold it better. my friend also puts it on before and after she curls it sometimes aswell. It's all down to eprsonal choice really just play around with it and see which option gives you the best results!  Hope thats helped you (even a tiny bit) but everyones hair is different so you just have to try everything and discover what suits your hair type! If you still can't get the result you want you could always go to your hair stylist and ask him/her to help, they do that kinda thing all the time! good luck
xxxx


----------

